# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > سوال: سورس تيبل مالي براي بانك اطلاعاتي كلينيك زيبايي در Access

## #L!L!#

سلام دوستان
من ي پروژه بانك اطلاعاتي كلينيك زيبايي توي access بايد انجام بدم ولي نميدونم چ تيبلايي با چ فيلدهايي بايد استفاده كنم اگه دوستاني ك در اين مورد اطلاعات يا تجربه اي دارن كمكم كنن خيلي ممنون ميشم  :قلب:

----------

